# Crankset/ drivetrain question



## Psychler (May 16, 2004)

I have a 9-spd Ultegra setup. The cassette and BB are wearing out, as well as my need for a gear change. I would like to move to compact drive as it offers me some weight advantage and more gearing options. 
I am not ready to ( says my wife), to spend bucks on a whole drivetrain. Shifters for 10spd are very expensive. How can I wiggle into Compact Drive, saving some cash and lowering weight? I do have expensive taste with a pauper's wallet. 
What options do I have?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Psychler said:


> I have a 9-spd Ultegra setup. The cassette and BB are wearing out, as well as my need for a gear change. I would like to move to compact drive as it offers me some weight advantage and more gearing options.
> I am not ready to ( says my wife), to spend bucks on a whole drivetrain. Shifters for 10spd are very expensive. How can I wiggle into Compact Drive, saving some cash and lowering weight? I do have expensive taste with a pauper's wallet.
> What options do I have?


If you want to lower weight, it won't be cheap, and FWIW, a compact crank is not necessarily lighter than it's standard brother. Any compact crank will work with you 9-speed setup. Given that, there are boatloads of compact cranks from these manufacturers:
Shimano
Campagnolo
SRAM (dodgy quality)
Truvativ (owned by SRAM, dodgy quality)
FSA
Ritchey
Forte (Performance Bikes house brand)
KCNC
Stronglight
There are others, of course. Google is your friend.


----------



## Psychler (May 16, 2004)

If I choose a crankset, will that limit me in the future if I go 10spd ? 
Rather than me now looking up EVERY crankset, can ones be recommended that offer stiffness and lightweight at a reasonable price? I will then compare their weight, etc to my present setup.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Psychler said:


> If I choose a crankset, will that limit me in the future if I go 10spd ?
> Rather than me now looking up EVERY crankset, can ones be recommended that offer stiffness and lightweight at a reasonable price? I will then compare their weight, etc to my present setup.


No, you won't be limited when you move to 10spd. 

What is a reasonable price? What is a reasonable weight? You need to better define the variables. THM Claviculas will get you to 520g total weight for a paltry $1200 or so. Personally, I ride Campy Record Ultra Torque cranks.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Forrest Root said:


> No, you won't be limited when you move to 10spd.
> 
> What is a reasonable price? What is a reasonable weight? You need to better define the variables. THM Claviculas will get you to 520g total weight for a paltry $1200 or so. Personally, I ride Campy Record Ultra Torque cranks.


So what are your thoughts on the Ultra verses the Clavicula's?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I'm using the fsa k-force light cranks which will get you within 100-150g of the clavicula, but at half the price. Of course if you want 53/39, they may not be a good idea.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> So what are your thoughts on the Ultra verses the Clavicula's?


They both go 'round and seem to make the rear wheel go 'round. The narrower Q of the UT suits me better. The UT is an easier install, especially as they don't have that torque sensitive cap on the NDS like the Claviculas do. I like the UTs.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

Psychler said:


> I have a 9-spd Ultegra setup. The cassette and BB are wearing out, as well as my need for a gear change. I would like to move to compact drive as it offers me some weight advantage and more gearing options.
> I am not ready to ( says my wife), to spend bucks on a whole drivetrain. Shifters for 10spd are very expensive. How can I wiggle into Compact Drive, saving some cash and lowering weight? I do have expensive taste with a pauper's wallet.
> What options do I have?



SHIMANO FC-4550S is part of the highgrade component series... it says its a 9 SPEED compatible compact crank set... that incorporates the new hollowtech II bottom brackets and dura ace bottom bracket cups are almost the same price as the 105 version....

that would be your best bet.. i believe crank and bottom bracket would only run you roughly about $70-130 depending on where you get your deal at

edit:for your reference..... i believe this shimano setup is just under 800 grams w/ bottom bracket for $100..... so compare that to 500 grams at 1200$


----------

